# Powr-Kraft (Logan?) lathe questions



## Steevo (Jan 31, 2011)

I am going to look at a Powr-Kraft 31" lathe today that is for sale locally.
I don't know anything about these, other than i have read that they were made by Logan.

What price range does a small PowrKraft like this sell in if condition is good, ways are undamaged, headstock tight, etc?? 

Sorry, but this is the only picture I have so far.


----------

